# AHB Articles: 2011 Close-enough-to-get-to-Adelaide spring case swap



## Hatchy (11/7/11)

This is the discussion topic for article: 2011 Close-enough-to-get-to-Adelaide spring case swap

Started on both forums as suggested on Saturday

http://brewadelaide.com/forum/index.php?topic=280.new#new


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (11/7/11)

Is this the spring/xmas swap hatchy? if so i'm in.


----------



## Hatchy (11/7/11)

Are you likely to be able to get over for it or will there still be more holes to dig?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (11/7/11)

I'll be there with bells on. If there are still holes to be dug by then i will be buying one of these.





I'm looking forward to some beer made from beer.


----------



## Malted (12/7/11)

Beejeepers you're keen Hatchy; the dust has not even settled yet! Or should I say the duckweed hasn't settled yet...


----------



## Hatchy (12/7/11)

Last time I started the swap thread as soon as I got home from the swap. This one I held myself back for a couple of days.


----------



## Kieren (12/7/11)

I'm in.

Two threads? This is not going to be confusing, is it?


----------



## MaltyHops (12/7/11)

Malted said:


> ... Or should I say the duckweed hasn't settled yet...


Wouldn't that be ... hasn't dried yet...?



Kieren said:


> Two threads? This is not going to be confusing, is it?


I think we're getting to the view that the list should be on ahb but with
a thread on both forums.

Any chance of posting your Robust Rye Porter recipe Kieren? It was
highly delicious - and how do you think oats could be incorporated?

T.


----------



## raven19 (11/8/11)

3 Spots left currently folks.


----------



## Kieren (15/8/11)

MaltyHops said:


> Any chance of posting your Robust Rye Porter recipe Kieren? It was
> highly delicious - and how do you think oats could be incorporated?
> 
> T.



Just saw this now.

Recipe is here if you haven't seen it yet MaltyHops.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=56456

As for oats? Perhaps replace some of the MO with some golden naked oats, up to 10%. If you want more oats in there then perhaps replace some of the rye as well. I haven't done a lot of beers with oats so it would be something you would have to experiment with. I think the rye gives it enough smoothness without the need for oats though.


----------



## Kieren (21/8/11)

Any thoughts on which date in November this is to be held?

Do we have a confirmed host yet?


----------



## Hatchy (21/8/11)

I thought Nev was hosting.


----------



## Kieren (21/8/11)

But has it been confirmed?


----------



## fifey (30/8/11)

can you please chuck me down on the list?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (30/8/11)

Fifey said:


> can you please chuck me down on the list?


there you go.


----------



## fifey (30/8/11)

Cheers for that!


----------



## Nevalicious (6/9/11)

Kieren said:


> But has it been confirmed?



Yep. I has now!

People... The swap will be taking place at my house in Greenwith, SA, on the 29th October. After much deliberation, this is the only date I will be able to host... 

Not to worry though, there is PLENTY of time to get a brew done and bottled. 

PM's to come to the people on the list a little closer to the date!

w00t!!


----------



## technoicon (6/9/11)

might have another non brewer attending. will check today


----------



## Nevalicious (6/9/11)

Awesome Fury said:


> might have another non brewer attending. will check today



Why's that mate??


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/9/11)

Nevalicious said:


> Yep. I has now!
> 
> People... The swap will be taking place at my house in Greenwith, SA, on the 29th October. After much deliberation, this is the only date I will be able to host...
> 
> ...



Ooh, close. I'm going to make my next batch (making a different one now) the swap beer. Making a dry stout, because it's been a while since I've made a stout... and I want to annoy the 'weather decides what I drink' people


----------



## Malted (6/9/11)

Awesome Fury said:


> have mate that I said should come along to the brew day. hope this is ok??




I didn't think it was a brew day, I was thinking more along the lines of a swap day...
Or are you saying that when you brew your swap beer, your mate will be at your place for that brew day? Or are you making random comments again?


----------



## technoicon (6/9/11)

sorry fixed the typo

have a mate that I said should come along to the *swap day*. hope this is ok??

are we allowed to bring nonbrewers.. :unsure:


----------



## Nevalicious (6/9/11)

Awesome Fury said:


> sorry fixed the typo
> 
> have a mate that I said should come along to the *swap day*. hope this is ok??
> 
> are we allowed to bring nonbrewers.. :unsure:



As long as they bring the right attitude and elbows knocking, I cant see it being a problem  

Who knows, maybe he'll be a brewer (want to be) by the the time we've finished with him!

It doesn't take much... I got my brother back into it by splitting a double batch of AG beer with him. 1 week in the bottle and its sublime!! He's hooked again!


----------



## drsmurto (9/9/11)

I've added my name to the swap list, Molly and aptale have been on the backup list but not upgraded themselves so I've jumped the queue.

If either really want to swap bump me back down to the swap list.

I'll be brewing a golden ale so you can all find out how it _should_ taste.


----------



## Housecat (28/9/11)

Hi all,

My mate has had to pull out of swapping thus leaving a spot open for someone else

I have cross posted on AB

HC


----------



## JestersDarts (28/9/11)

I've also removed my name from the swap list - i'm unable to get to Adelaide that weekend, so i'll have to sit this one out.
I was looking forward to tasting the MADE FROM BEER! owel - there;s always carlton draught.


so spot number 4 is free.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (28/9/11)

JestersDarts said:


> I've also removed my name from the swap list - i'm unable to get to Adelaide that weekend, so i'll have to sit this one out.
> I was looking forward to tasting the MADE FROM BEER! owel - there;s always carlton draught.
> 
> 
> so spot number 4 is free.


Hi Mate

Fury and I will be passing through on the way to the swap. We can pickup and drop off your beers if you still want to be in the swap?


----------



## drsmurto (6/10/11)

Removed my name from the swap and shifted philw from the bench onto the field.


----------



## dalpets (6/10/11)

Won't be ready for this one so have removed myself & replaced with TonyG. Hope to attend, though.

Cheers
Spademan


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/10/11)

Sadly I'll be pulling out of the swap. Moving house long before I expected to find a place disrupted my brewing plans, and so I don't have a beer to swap. Would love to still come as a non-swapper.


----------



## JestersDarts (13/10/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Fury and I will be passing through on the way to the swap. We can pickup and drop off your beers if you still want to be in the swap?



That,, and because i cant attend.. I haven't brewed anything!
If you are passing though, make it at beer- o clock and i'll have to find ya!


----------



## Nevalicious (14/10/11)

Have to start getting some things like food etc organised. I have to say, getting rather excited about this one. 

I have a BBQ so that's an option, pizza joint just up the road, a better one a little further away that does free delivery and is very reasonable cost wise. Very reasonable...

PM's will be sent out to swappers on here and AHB just prior to the swap




People that have posted on BrewAdelaide... Has all of the information like who's attending and not attending, been updated on here too??


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (14/10/11)

if there is hairy fish on the pizza i'm in.


----------



## Nevalicious (14/10/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> if there is hairy fish on the pizza i'm in.



That could be arranged... I guess... You weirdo :icon_vomit:


----------



## technoicon (14/10/11)

NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Nevalicious (19/10/11)

Ohhh yep!

Just had a taste of my swap beer. Been in the bottle for 1 week and aswell as my 24 longnecks and keg filled, I managed a couple of stubbies too... For tasting, to make sure they weren't shit!

Carbed nice ATM, I'm really happy with it. IMO, very balanced!

Drink ASAP for maximum flavor I reckon. Had a fairly lengthy ferment and extended CC at 2 deg C!


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/10/11)

Of course, the important question is- weather permitting, should I wear my utilikilt?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (21/10/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> Of course, the important question is- weather permitting, should I wear my utilikilt?


Only if you have jocks on.


----------



## Malted (24/10/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> Of course, the important question is- weather permitting, should I wear my utilikilt?




Nay laddie, ya wee dandy! If it has nae tartan it's a skirt and you squat to pee!


----------



## Malted (24/10/11)

23 swappers as of today


Swappers:
----------------------------
1. Hatchy swapping something made from beer
2. Mayor of Mildura - Mildura Gold Lite Lager
3. Malted - Fat Tyre Amber Ale inspired beer
4. Aptale
*5. peas_and_corn*
6. Ben_sa
7. AussieJosh
8.Nev - Rye Galaxy Cube Hopped APA
9. MaltyHops - Leffe Radieuse Clone
10. Amin
11. Kieren
*12. Fifey*
13. TonyC
14. Kbear - Insomniac Stout
15. awesome fury
16. TonyG
17. Housecat - English IPA
18. JohnnyH - Galaxy Pale Ale
19.Raven
20. Tillbilly
21. Ads
22. Mick
23. Philw
24. Brew Manchu (Ralph) - Dark Galaxy IPA
25. BigDaddy - Abbey Rouge

Backup List:
----------------------------
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
[Backup List Sideswap? MaltyHops, Malted ]

Interested in Attending (Non-Swappers):
----------------------------
1. Tamsyn (Tanga).
2. TryAgain
3. gravey
4. Spademan
5. Jason (aptales mate)
6. Joel (awesome's Mate)
7. Dan
8. DrSmurto


----------



## Nevalicious (24/10/11)

I reckon we'll kick it off around midday... Probably not a great idea, but what the hell 

Addresses to be sent to swappers a day or two prior to the swap. 

So, we know we'll have plenty to drink, but has anyone given any thought to food? Either snacks or dinner. I'll be honest and say I'd rather get a shed load of pizzas delivered in the evening as its just plain easier and less mess than rooting around cooking a BBQ for 25 people. I mentioned earlier that there is a pizza shop that does free delivery and is very reasonably priced not too far away, and as long as we get in early with the order, they'll have no issues delivering 6 or whatever? party sized pizzas. About $40 for 2 party's delivered. Anyone else think this could be a goer, or is a BBQ the done thing. Just bring change for the pizzas

As for snack foods, I'll supply plates and knives/forks etc, and maybe whip something up for everyone to nibble on. Who else wants to do this??

Cheers


----------



## technoicon (24/10/11)

pizza sounds great to me!


----------



## Hinji (24/10/11)

Pizza sounds great mate, whatever's easiest for you. I'm sure I can bring some type of snack as well. Should I also bring extra ice??


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/10/11)

Swappers:
----------------------------
1. Hatchy swapping something made from beer
2. Mayor of Mildura - Mildura Gold Lite Lager
3. Malted - Fat Tyre Amber Ale inspired beer
4. Aptale
*5. peas_and_corn*
6. Ben_sa
7. AussieJosh
8.Nev - Rye Galaxy Cube Hopped APA
9. MaltyHops - Leffe Radieuse Clone
10. Amin
11. Kieren
*12. Fifey*
13. TonyC
14. Kbear - Insomniac Stout
15. awesome fury
16. TonyG
17. Housecat - English IPA
18. JohnnyH - Galaxy Pale Ale
19.Raven
20. Tillbilly
21. Ads
22. Mick
23. Philw
24. Brew Manchu (Ralph) - Dark Galaxy IPA
25. BigDaddy - Abbey Rouge

Backup List:
----------------------------
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
[Backup List Sideswap? MaltyHops, Malted ]

Interested in Attending (Non-Swappers):
----------------------------
1. Tamsyn (Tanga).
2. TryAgain
3. gravey
4. Spademan
5. Jason (aptales mate)
6. Joel (awesome's Mate)
7. Dan
8. DrSmurto
9. peas_and_corn


...I seem to have been dropped from the 'attending, not swapping' list.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/10/11)

Just checked the forecast for Saturday. max 19 with a morning shower. Might need to bring a jumper.


----------



## Nevalicious (24/10/11)

Johnnyh_18 said:


> Pizza sounds great mate, whatever's easiest for you. I'm sure I can bring some type of snack as well. Should I also bring extra ice??



Just bring whatever ice you need to keep whatever you're bringing cold. No need to supply everyone's ice. Unless you own an ice shop. In that case, bring heaps


----------



## Nevalicious (24/10/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> Just checked the forecast for Saturday. max 19 with a morning shower. Might need to bring a jumper.



Probably not a bad idea. I'll have heaters going for later in the evening. Was going to get a fire cranked up, but maybe not...

Everyone is sorted for CO2 and beer dispensing equipment yes??


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/10/11)

I'll be bringing my little red wheelie bin with gas bottle and tap. Fury will have a keg in something (probably the bin he stole off me. Thief!). So we are sorted.


----------



## Malted (24/10/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> I'll be bringing my little red wheelie bin with gas bottle and tap. Fury will have a keg in something (probably the bin he stole off me. Thief!). So we are sorted.



In an alcohol fuelled misadventure, Awesome Fury gets the instructions wrong...


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/10/11)

Malted said:


> In an alcohol fuelled misadventure, Awesome Fury gets the instructions wrong...


 :lol: Don't give him any idea's.


----------



## technoicon (24/10/11)

"i'm in adelaide"


----------



## Housecat (24/10/11)

I'll need a squirt of CO2 to push out my beer if I bring my latest beer along. I can bring ice too.

HC


----------



## Malted (25/10/11)

Swappers:
----------------------------
1. Hatchy swapping something made from beer
2. Mayor of Mildura - Mildura Gold Lite Lager
3. Malted - Fat Tyre Amber Ale inspired beer
4. Aptale
5. peas_and_corn
6. Ben_sa
7. AussieJosh
8.Nev - Rye Galaxy Cube Hopped APA
9. MaltyHops - Leffe Radieuse Clone
10. Amin
11. Kieren
12. Fifey
13. TonyC
14. Kbear - Insomniac Stout
15. awesome fury
16. TonyG
17. Housecat - English IPA
18. JohnnyH - Galaxy Pale Ale
19.Raven
20. Tillbilly
21. Ads
22. Mick
23. Philw
24. Brew Manchu (Ralph) - Dark Galaxy IPA
25. BigDaddy - Abbey Rouge

Interested in Attending (Non-Swappers):
----------------------------
1. Tamsyn (Tanga).
2. TryAgain
3. gravey
4. Spademan
5. Jason (aptales mate)
6. Joel (awesome's Mate)
7. Dan
8. DrSmurto
9. peas_and_corn
10. Frankyg

And then there were 22 Brewers/swappers please update the list with what sort of beer you have made

@ DrSmurto - do you have enough bottled beer to get back in on the action?


----------



## Hatchy (25/10/11)

I got an SMS from my old man this morning saying that he's in town this weekend so I'm looking like an unlikely attendee as well as a non swapper. I've got Kieren's beers so will probably see if Ed can take them.


----------



## Nevalicious (25/10/11)

Spewing... Was looking forward to throwing darts at you again...


----------



## Amin (25/10/11)

Hatchy said:


> I got an SMS from my old man this morning saying that he's in town this weekend so I'm looking like an unlikely attendee as well as a non swapper. I've got Kieren's beers so will probably see if Ed can take them.


I'll probably run my beers up before the swap (maybe the morning of) -got to go to a 21st at North Adelaide in the evening and I won't in a state to drive after a couple hours at the swap- shouldn't be an issue to take Kieren's as well.


----------



## technoicon (26/10/11)

i would update the 2 threads but cant be bothered. i'm brewing the english ipa for my swap beer.


----------



## jayse (26/10/11)

Is the numbers getting capped at where it is? if not my saturday has just become free and looking at attending, still have a fair amount of my club night beer left which I'll bring.

1. Hatchy swapping something made from beer
2. Mayor of Mildura - Mildura Gold Lite Lager
3. Malted - Fat Tyre Amber Ale inspired beer
4. Aptale
5. peas_and_corn
6. Ben_sa
7. AussieJosh
8.Nev - Rye Galaxy Cube Hopped APA
9. MaltyHops - Leffe Radieuse Clone
10. Amin
11. Kieren
12. Fifey
13. TonyC
14. Kbear - Insomniac Stout
15. awesome fury
16. TonyG
17. Housecat - English IPA
18. JohnnyH - Galaxy Pale Ale
19.Raven
20. Tillbilly
21. Ads
22. Mick
23. Philw
24. Brew Manchu (Ralph) - Dark Galaxy IPA
25. BigDaddy - Abbey Rouge

Interested in Attending (Non-Swappers):
----------------------------
1. Tamsyn (Tanga).
2. TryAgain
3. gravey
4. Spademan
5. Jason (aptales mate)
6. Joel (awesome's Mate)
7. Dan
8. DrSmurto
9. peas_and_corn
10. Frankyg
11. Jayse


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (26/10/11)

jayse said:


> Is the numbers getting capped at where it is? if not my saturday has just become free and looking at attending, still have a fair amount of my club night beer left which I'll bring.
> 
> 1. Hatchy swapping something made from beer
> 2. Mayor of Mildura - Mildura Gold Lite Lager
> ...


The numbers capped at 25 Jayse. So if you've got beer to swap there are 3 spare slots.


----------



## jayse (26/10/11)

Nah I won't be swapping just interested in attending.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (26/10/11)

Come along then mate. I will have some dodgy beer for you to sample.


----------



## technoicon (26/10/11)

we both will..


----------



## Nevalicious (26/10/11)

PM's are being sent now!


----------



## Nevalicious (26/10/11)

Both forums updated. Everyone has been sent PM's re: Saturday. 

Can't wait, should be a cracker


----------



## Nevalicious (26/10/11)

Current list:

TillBilly is out via BrewAdelaide


1. 
2. Mayor of Mildura - Mildura Gold Lite Lager
3. Malted - Fat Tyre Amber Ale inspired beer
4. Aptale
5. 
6. Ben_sa
7. AussieJosh
8.Nev - Rye Galaxy Cube Hopped APA
9. MaltyHops - Leffe Radieuse Clone
10. Amin
11. Kieren
12. 
13. TonyC
14. Kbear - Insomniac Stout
15. awesome fury
16. TonyG
17. Housecat - English IPA
18. JohnnyH - Galaxy Pale Ale
19.Raven
20. 
21. Ads
22. Mick
23. Philw
24. Brew Manchu (Ralph) - Dark Galaxy IPA
25. BigDaddy - Abbey Rouge

Interested in Attending (Non-Swappers):
----------------------------
1. Tamsyn (Tanga).
2. TryAgain
3. gravey
4. Spademan
5. Jason (aptales mate)
6. Joel (awesome's Mate)
7. Dan
8. DrSmurto
9. peas_and_corn
10. Frankyg
11. Jayse


----------



## technoicon (29/10/11)

We are just leaving now. See you guys in about 4 hrs!


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/10/11)

Awesome Fury said:


> I like poo



Miller Chill added to stuff to bring to swap.


----------



## Malted (29/10/11)

Awesome Fury said:


> I like poo



Still logged in and out of the room whilst MoM was there huh?


----------



## Malted (29/10/11)

Finished doughing in... 





garlic and herb Focaccia dough to be a la Fougasse!
Waiting for it to prove and then will get busy again.


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/10/11)

Good times.


----------



## technoicon (31/10/11)

that was all the Mayor.. awkward


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/10/11)

The video I was making at the swap. Enjoy!


----------



## Malted (31/10/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> The video I was making at the swap. Enjoy!




I did enjoy it, thanks.


----------

